# Regarding OZ driving license



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello:
I am coming to sydney for my first entry and would be staying there approx 3 weeks. My goal is get the driving license during this time if possible. I have a valid 5 years old Oman (GCC country) driving license. 

1. Do i need any sort of approval to drive in Australia on my Oman driving license (its in english) ? 

2. I want to know if i can book the DKT test before landing in sydney and having my centre link and medicare cards done ?

3. Can someone give any advice of what things to do to increase my chances of getting the license in 3 weeks time.


Thanks


----------

